# 8/10/14 Offshore Report



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

Headed out of OB and ran just south of the elbow. Found the color change rip. Green on the north side, dirty on the other. Water temp was 84, maybe .5 degree difference. Mostly a foam/scum line and was pretty easy to troll. Had a hungry dolphin come in the spread and try to eat every lure and jumping everywhere. After missing the surface lures it finally hooked up on a black and red wahoo skirt on the planer. No other bites on the troll after that. Did not visibly see a lot of bait but there were lots of birds on the line. 

Went deep dropping and picked up a couple small snowy grouper and a mess of blueline tiles. The blue lines were everywhere we went. Overall pretty slow. Water was real dirty. Didn't know what you had until the fish hit the surface. 

Finished up late in the day with some bottom bumping. Bite was pretty good and we picked up a few scamp, big mingos, and a nice red grouper. Current was not too bad today.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day with lots of action.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

beautiful mahi and a FAT red grouper!!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Red grouper is big and beautiful. Congrats. We fished that area Saturday and found the current pretty strong.


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

The current was moving but the direction combined with the wind direction made it good conditions to hold on a spot. I was out there about a month ago and it was impossible to hold the boat with the amount of current we had. That was one fat grouper.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics, that is one nice Fat Red Grouper!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Truly a healthy fish right there!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Great report & pics, tks....


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nice


----------



## PlaneToSea (Jul 27, 2012)

I always like seeing Cape Horn boats catch nice fish


----------

